# Strengthening your Ankles



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Interestig article that states using "balancing" on each leg can strengthen ankles and help prevent injury or reinjury.  



> Sprained ankles can be avoided by those at high risk through a weekly balance training program, according to new research released today at the 2006 Annual Meeting of the American Orthopaedic Society for Sports Medicine at the HERSHEY(R) Lodge and Convention Center.



FULL STORY


----------



## Shodan (Jul 7, 2006)

Very interesting......I've had ankle problems for awhile now and have been seeking a way to strengthen them......never thought of just balancing on them......will have to give it a try........though 5 minutes seems like a long time!!  Maybe I can work up to it!!


----------



## MartialIntent (Jul 7, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Interestig article that states using "balancing" on each leg can strengthen ankles and help prevent injury or reinjury.


Interesting! I think that's a great idea considering balance is integral to what we do and moreover, it's generally not *specifically* trained for in our classes. An old sparring partner of mine used to practice all stances perched up on housebricks: first on the long edge and then on the short edge. And I recall Bruce Lee supposedly got dressed in the morning balancing on the one leg [yeah I know, yet another Bruce anecdote - it's fun to try though!]

Respects!


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 7, 2006)

Balance boards, jelly pads, fitball exercises.............running along the side of a hill (do both directions)

will all help strengthen the ankles


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Interesting! I think that's a great idea considering balance is integral to what we do and moreover, it's generally not *specifically* trained for in our classes. An old sparring partner of mine used to practice all stances perched up on housebricks: first on the long edge and then on the short edge. And I recall Bruce Lee supposedly got dressed in the morning balancing on the one leg [yeah I know, yet another Bruce anecdote - it's fun to try though!]
> 
> Respects!



Interesting thought regarding being perched on house bricks.

I tried doing this balancing thing today and I must say it is much harder then it seems. (My balance sucks, always has).   That being said, I can see how it can strengthen the smaller muscles of the ankles.  Really simple exercise.  This should be included in everyones "keep is simple stupid" method of training!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, so using muscles and other structures can improve their usefullness...basic biology here folks.  Don't mean to sound sassy, but c'mon...adaptation to stress.


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 16, 2006)

A real simple one you can do any where standing still is to close your eyes and balance on one foot.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been a dancer for 10 years and realized when I joined Kenpo that my balance was better than my counterparts(aka other people of the same rank). Joining baller or jazz can help your ankles alot and it strenghtens your core very well. Also it helps alot with flexability, posture, and strength of the toes and ankles. Always worth a try. And as always with new training programs-don't expect immediate results.


----------



## rutherford (Aug 19, 2006)

I was born with ankles that can be dislocated easily.  I can do this without using my hands, just contracting in the right direction.  I used to be prone to light ankle sprains, especially when running.  So, ankle stability is an important issue for me.

There are three exercises that I do.  Two of them are closed chain exercises.  For balance drills, I do Scott Sonnon's four corner balance drill.  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sonnon8.htm

The second excercise I do is an ankle roll.  Keeping most of your weight on your rooted leg.  Press down lightly onto the heel of your foot for your rotating ankle.  Rotate around the outside of your foot to the ball of your foot, and then continue around in a circle back to your heel.  Increase the pressure on the rotation very slightly every day, and make sure to go both clockwise and counterclockwise.

The third exercise I do is an open chain exercise which I find essential for spreading lubricant through the joint and dissipating tension.  Simply raise one foot and holding your knee and lower leg steady rotate your ankle 3-5 times in each direction.


----------



## donna (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting this topic. I am definately going to try these exercises, anything that improoves balance has to be a good thing and stronger ankles are a bonus.


----------

